

Polaris launching Dogpatch Labs free startup space in New York - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/polaris-opening-dogpatch-labs-frat-house-for-geeks-in-new-york-2009-12

======
sachinag
Just make sure that you're aware of the signal if you're at a VC sponsored
space. If Polaris passes on you when you're raising money, it can be
exceptionally hard to raise money. Even if you get one hot and bothered, other
VCs will think "what does Polaris know that I don't know since they know the
company better" and they'll go against their judgment and pass as well.

That said, the Cambridge space is, indeed, wonderful and the community there
is quiet but intensely driven. And, yes, free coffee.

~~~
ashishk
I understand what you're saying (Chris Dixon had a great post on this), but I
disagree.

They're giving you office space and coffee, not your first seed round. Also,
there's a soft cap on how long you can hang around for, so you just may not be
ready for funding by the time you leave.

------
catch23
How different is it working there compared to working at a community
hackerspace like the Hacker Dojo next door to YC? There's a fair number of
startups working out of the Dojo too.

------
daveambrose
Had a chance to stop by the space yesterday (construction is winding down) but
the office is gorgeous: full professional kitchen, amazing sunlight with large
windows, hardwood floors, high ceilings, etc. Maybe the "ideal" place for
smart hackers and founders to work together.

Another plus: it's literally a up the street from Stand Burger, where we
usually hold out Hackers & Founders meetup.

Great job Jon, Peter and co. at Polaris!

------
ashishk
This is awesome news. I work out of the Cambridge Dogpatch Labs, and besides
being a kickass office to work out of, the community that works there is very
sharp and diverse. A few YC/ Techstars companies included.

~~~
jonsteinberg
Thats great to hear, I'm an EIR in the Dogpatch NY Office. If anyone in the
Hacker News community has questions feel free to ping me.

